# Email notifications to hotmail FYI



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

If you are using a hotmail, MSN, live.com, or any other Microsoft hosted email address, email notifications are not going through. I've been working (well trying to work) with MS support, but no movement yet.. I hope to have it cleared up in the next few days.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

To curb the flood on delivery error emails I've been getting, I've disabled all forum notifications that are tied to an account on one of those domains. Since you're not getting them anyway..... When things start working again, you can start requesting notifications once more... Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe you don't want to discuss here, but are the remote mail servers rejecting your "relay" request? Had a few email nightmares, turns out my ISP decided to "forget" the reverse DNS lookup for our mail server name... 

I can sympathize with the pain you are going through. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya, that can be real tough problem,

For your techs, 
telnet into Hotmail on port 25 and try a simple message, you should get the direct error message from hotmail explaining what is going on (have to do it from the box thats emailing out)
 [url]http://weblogs.asp.net/owscott/archive/2005/03/15/Troubleshooting-email_2C00_-the-Telnet-way.aspx [/url]
The telnet way is the best way to find the error the mail server is spitting out, most mail servers will tell you the exact reason in the reply when you try to send a test message through telnet. 

Here is another website of other potential problems:
 [url]http://mail.live.com/mail/troubleshooting.aspx [/url]

This can be a very technical problem (due to spammers complicating everything)


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, they're out and out blocking.. Not sure if someone complained about forum notifications or what.. I've got all the technical stuff in line.. Have for years.. I did find one minor problem last night that I resolved, but I don't think that it the whole problem.. I've contacted their support and just got canned responses back. Still working on it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! I wish I had that kind of clout to get a whole domain blocked... one of my Granddaughter's old e-mail accounts was hacked and I get continuous spam from it and no amount of complaining on my part does any good. She, being a typical self-absorbed teenager, doesn't care that someone is using her name to send junk and won't persue YAHOO to shut down the account.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you might have it backwards, if I read Shad right, the MLS domain is being blocked. You can do the same in your email. Takes no clout at all. 

The clout is to get someone else to NOT block you, getting off a blacklist, etc. 

I've been battling AT&T for a few years because they have many parts of their network blacklisted... took a couple of years and a lot of threats to get them to get it fixed. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I find it surprising that people still use these MS email accounts. 

In one of my family homes we use Bell Canada as the ISP, they switched their "Sympatico" e-mail to somehow tie in with MS hotmail and when that change was made there were nothing but problems. 
I ended up having to bypass both Sympatico and the MS email systemand I log in directly to an email account with a small ISP that works just fine. 
I also have a second email account with mail.com mostly to receive and send emails with large attachments of up to 50 Megs, my ISP limits email attachments to 10 Megs. 
Still with Bell Canada as the ISP but I stopped using their crappy MS based email - all the complaints I raised with them got me absolutely nowhere - their excuse was pretty much what Shad is experiencing - basically stonewalling by MS.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

FYI, the problem is still there. I'm still jumping through hoops trying to get it to work.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg. E. U have mail.. lol noel


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to know it just wasn't GoDaddy! Was about ready to protest! lol


----------

